# Other Desserts



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)




----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

This one's kind of labor intensive and uses a lot of pans, but it's worth it. If you don't have scotch, bourbon will do. 

INGREDIENTS

3 cups homogenized milk
6 tablespoons unsalted butter
3/4 cup packed dark brown sugar
2 eggs
3 tablespoons cornstarch
3/4 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon scotch
1 1/2 tablespoon vanilla extract
Whipped cream, for garnish

In a saucepan heat milk over medium low heat until scalded.

While milk is heating, in a medium heavy saucepan melt butter over moderate heat and stir in brown sugar. Cook sugar mixture, stirring occasionally, until mixture is bubbling all over and appears smooth, about 5 minutes.

Carefully add hot milk (mixture will bubble and steam) and cook over moderately low heat, stirring, until sugar mixture is dissolved, about 1 minute. Remove pan from heat.

Prepare a double boiler to cook the pudding. Over medium heat, add 1/4-inch water to fill boiler pot.

In top of double boiler, whisk together eggs, cornstarch, and salt. Add warm brown sugar mixture in a slow stream, whisking constantly. Set top over bottom of double boiler full of simmering water.

Cook pudding, stirring with wooden spoon constantly, 5 to 10 minutes, or until mixture thickens.

Remove top of double boiler from bottom and cool pudding 5 minutes, whisking occasionally. Stir in the scotch and vanilla extract.

Divide hot pudding among six 1-cup ramekins or other heatproof dishes. Chill puddings, covered (if you don't want skins to form) or, until cold, at least 3 hours, and up to 2 days.

Serve puddings topped with whipped cream.

Makes 6 servings


----------



## oz in SC (May 13, 2002)

mrs oz here  

1 (20 oz.) can crushed pineapple with juice
1 (21 oz.) can cherry pie filling
1 box of yellow cake mix
1 cup chopped walnuts or pecans
1 (7 oz.) bag of coconut
1 stick of melted butter

Preheat oven to 350Â° F. 

Grease (or Pam) a 13" x 9" baking pan.

Dump pineapple with juice into pan and spread evenly.

Spoon pie filling over top.

Sprinkle cake mix evenly over cherry/pineapple layer.

Add nuts and coconut on top of cake mix.

Pour melted butter evenly over top.

Bake for 30-40 minutes (depending on your oven) until top is lightly browned.

Serve warm with ice cream or cool whip.


----------



## HaysFarm (Jul 23, 2005)

Peanut Butter Pizza

A pizza for those with a sweet tooth.

1 tube refrigerated peanut butter cookie dough
1 bag milk chocolate chips
1 package cream cheese
1/3 cup peanut butter
1/4 cup packed brown sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 cups chopped peanut butter cups

Press cookie dough onto a greased pizza pan. Bake at 350 degrees for
10-13 minutes (til brown). Immediately sprinkle with the chocolate
chips - let stand for 4-5 minutes then spread them. Freeze for 10
minutes (til set).

Meanwhile, in a small bowl beat the cream cheese, peanut butter,
brown sugar, & vanilla til creamy. Spread over the chocolate.
Sprinkle with the chopped peanut butter cups. Chill til you serve.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

PAWPAW CHEESECAKE
1Â½ c. graham cracker crumbs
a c. confectionerâs sugar
6 Tbsp. melted butter
10 oz. Ricotta cheese 16 oz. cream cheese,
4 eggs, lightly beaten softened
Â¾ c. pawpaw pulp 3 egg yolks
2 tsp. vanilla Â¼ tsp. salt
Â½ c. sugar Fresh strawberries or
kiwi for topping
Mix together crumbs, confectioner's sugar and butter; press over
bottom and sides of a 9-inch springform pan.
Mix together cheeses then add eggs and sugar. Stir in pawpaws,
vanilla and salt. Mix until smooth. Pour into springform pan.
Bake at 450E for 15 minutes, then reduce heat to 350E for
30 minutes. Loosen sides when done and let cool for 30 minutes
in pan. Remove and serve with fresh fruit topping.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

4-Layer Persimmon Spice Cake
by Rodney Carr
2 boxes yellow cake mix Eggs & oil required on cake mix box
2 cups persimmon pulp 2 tsp. vanilla
1 tsp. ginger 2 tsp. cinnamon
1 cup crushed wild pecans
Frosting:
16 oz. cream cheese (softened) 2 lb. powdered sugar
Â½ cup soft oleo 1 tsp. vanilla
2 cups orange slices
Puree persimmon pulp until smooth.
In a large bowl, mix eggs, oil, vanilla, and persimmon pulp.
Mix thoroughly. Add cake mixes and other dry ingredients.
Mix well and pour batter into 4 round cake pans.
Bake according to cake mix package time and temperature.
Allow cake to cool before removing from pans.
Frosting: Mix softened cream cheese and powdered sugar.
Blend in soft oleo and vanilla.
Blend mixture until smooth and spreadable.
Apply to cake layers generously.
Sprinkle with crushed pecans and garnish with orange slices.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Frozen Custard

Ingredients:
4 eggs
1 c milk
1/2 c granulated sugar
2 T honey
1/8 tsp salt
2 c whipping cream
2 tsp vanilla extract

Instructions:
In medium saucepan, beat together eggs, milk, sugar, honey and salt. Cook over low heat, stirring constantly, until mixture is thick and reaches at least 160Â°F. Cool quickly by placing pan in ice or cold water and stirring for a few minutes.

Cover and refrigerate until thoroughly chilled, at least 1 hour. When ready to freeze, mix whipping cream and vanilla into the chilled custard mixture. Mixture will be thick. Freeze in an ice cream freezer according to manufacturerâs directions.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Chocolate Hazelnut Gelato

Ingredients:
1 c heavy cream
3 c whole milk
1 c granulated sugar
6 egg yolks
1 vanilla bean, split in half
1/8 tsp salt
4 oz semi-sweet chocolate, chopped
1/4 c strong coffee
1/4 c ground hazelnuts

Instructions:
Heat cream, milk, sugar and vanilla in a heavy saucepan, stirring occasionally until the sugar is dissolved and the mixture is hot but not boiling.

Place egg yolks and salt in a separate bowl and whisk briefly. While whisking, slowly add hot cream mixture into yolks, using the tempering method.

Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until thickened. Remove from heat. Strain and add chocolate and coffee. Do not stir for 10 minutes, just let the mixture sit to cool.

Once cooled, stir the mixture until creamy and smooth and add hazelnuts. Place in the refrigerator to cool.

Freeze in an ice cream freezer according to manufacturerâs directions. Makes 4 1/2 cups.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Blackberry Ice Cream

6 egg yolks
2 cups whole milk
1 cup honey
1/4 teaspoon salt
3 cups blackberries, crushed
1 pint cream
2 tablespoons lime juice

Beat egg yolks in large bowl. Add milk and stir well, then add honey and salt. Pour mixture into top of double boiler and stir constantly over medium heat until it coats back of a spoon. Turn back into bowl, cover, and chill until cold. Stir in berries, cream, and lime juice. Freeze in an ice cream freezer according to manufacturerâs directions. Makes 2 1/2 quarts.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Strawberry Sorbet

Ingredients:
2 c strawberry puree
1 c granulated sugar
1/3 c freshly squeezed lemon juice
2 c water
1/4 c strawberry jam

Instructions:
In a small saucepan bring to a boil the water and sugar. Boil until the sugar dissolves, about 15 minutes. Remove from the heat and stir in the strawberry puree, lemon juice and jam. Chill the mixture in the refrigerator until cold.

Freeze in an ice cream freezer according to manufacturerâs directions. If you don't have an ice cream maker, place the mixture in a stainless steel or glass dish and put in the freezer. When the mixture begins to harden, about 30 minutes, take it out and stir it till it's silky.


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

*Strawberry shortcake Topping *

This is the way I do it as I don't like that strawberry gel they have in the store and wanted something lighter.

I take 4 pints strawberries. put 3 pints into a belnder with sugar to taste(it depends on the sweetness of the strawberries) add just a little water(enough to make liquifying easy. Blend until liquid. You can taste and see if you need more sugar at this point. Slice rest of strawberries add to liquid.

Spoon over short cake or angle food cake and add whip cream if desired. Also make a good fruit drink with out the chunks of strawberries.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

Butterscotch pudding as per directions.
Drained fruit cocktail.
Four drops imitation maple extract per serving.
Combine in individual servings, chill.
Whipped cream optional.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Apple Enchiladas

1 can apple pie filling
8 flour tortillas
2 cups water
1 stick margarine (Blue Bonnet recommended)
1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon


Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Empty can of apple pie filling into small bowl. Cut apples into small pieces. Place about a heaping tablespoon of apple pie filling down center of flour tortilla, roll up and place in 9x13x2 inch glass baking dish. Continue until all eight tortillas are used up.

Melt margarine in 1 cup water. Use the other cup of water to rinse filling can and small bowl, then pour into pot with water and margarine. Sprinkle Â¾ cup sugar over the enchiladas, then pour margarine and water mixture over the top of the enchiladas.

Sprinkle the other Â¼ cup sugar and teaspoon cinnamon on top of the enchiladas. Cover dish with foil and bake for approximately 30 minutes or until liquid becomes thick. 

To make dish more attractive, place three enchiladas open end against side of dish with one enchilada lengthwise on opposite side of dish and repeat in reverse on opposite end of dish.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Apple Goody
(recipe originally from Connie Supak)


Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

In pyrex dish, put one can of sliced pie apples. Drizzle top with honey and cinnamon. 

Mix in bowl:

1 cup brown sugar
1 cup flour
1 cup oatmeal
Â¼ tsp baking soda
Â¼ tsp baking powder
Â½ cup melted butter
1 cup chopped pecans

Sprinkle over apples. Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Baklava
From Mary Alice Piasecki Kaspar

2 cups finely chopped walnuts
1 cup sugar
1 tablespoon rose water

1 lb. filo dough
3 sticks butter

1 cup sugar
Â½ cup water
5 drops lemon juice
1 tsp rose water

Preheat oven to 300 degrees. 

Mix nuts, sugar, and rose water.

Boil butter.

Layer filo dough with butter every two layers of dough in 9 x 13 inch pan. Halfway through layers of dough, put most of nut mixture in a layer on dough. Finish with remaining filo layers and butter. Top with remaining nut mixture. Cut in diamond pieces. 

Bake 45 â 60 minutes, just until beginning to brown.

While Baklava is baking, boil sugar, water, and lemon juice for 10 â 15 minutes. Add rose water. Drizzle over baked baklava. Let cool.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Lemon Buttermilk Pie
(makes two deep dish pies)

2 Â½ cups sugar
9 Tbsp. Cornstarch
4 lemons, juice and rind
or
1 cup lemon juice
6 eggs
1 stick butter
4 cups buttermilk

Separate eggs. Combine egg yolks, lemon juice, melted butter.

Mix sugar and cornstarch together, gradually stir in buttermilk. Cook until mixture thickens, stirring constantly. When it is thick, add egg yolk mixture, blend well. Pour into two unbaked deep dish pie shells. Bake at 375 degrees for 40 minutes, or until custard is firm.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Cherry Nut Rolls

1/3 cup butter, softened
Â½ cup brown sugar
Â¼ cup chopped pecans

1 small jar maraschino cherries	(used in two different ways)

1 pkg dry yeast
1 cup warm water
2 Â½ cups Bisquick
2 Tbsp melted butter
Â¼ brown sugar
chopped cherries
chopped pecans

Spray muffin cups (12) with Pam. Mix the first three ingredients. Place one whole cherry in the bottom of each muffin cup. Spoon a tablespoon full of sugar / pecan mix into each muffin cup. 

Mix yeast with warm water. Stir in Bisquick. Knead until smooth. Roll out to 9 x 12 size. Spread with melted sugar, sprinkle on chopped cherries and pecans. Roll up. Cut in 12 slices. Place cut side down in muffin cups. 

Let rise till double. Bake at 400 degrees for 15 minutes. Immediately invert onto baking sheet, but leave the pan over the rolls for a minute. Serve warm.


----------



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

1 (6oz) pkg butterscotch chips
1/2 cup peanut butter, creamy
4 cups Rice Krispies
1 tbsp. water
1 (6 oz) pkg semi sweet chocolate chips
1/2 cup sifted powdered sugar
2 tbsps. butter

Melt butterscotch chips and peanut butter over very low heat, stirring constantly until well blended. Remove from heat; add Rice Krispies and stir until well blended. Press 1/2 of cereal mixture into buttered 8" square pan. Chill in refrigerator while preparing fudge mixture.

Combine chocolate chips, powdered sugar, butter and water. Melt in double boiler until well blended, stirring constantly. Spread over chilled cereal layer then top with remaining cereal mixture. Chill. Cut into squares.


***I always double the recipe and make it in my 9x13 pan.***


----------



## Franzia (Jul 13, 2004)

MAPLE BARS 
Makes Approx. 16 Bars. 

1/2 cup sugar 
2/3 cup sifted flour 
1/2 cup soft shortening (I use 1/4 cup butter and 1/4 cup shortening)
(I'd use coconut oil & real butter NEVER shortening because of trans-fats)  
1 cup nutmeats 
1 cup rolled oats 
1/2 tsp. baking powder 
1/2 cup maple syrup 
1 tsp. vanilla 
1 egg 


Heat oven to 350. 

Grease a square pan, 8 x 8 inches. 

Mix all ingredients thoroughly. 

Spread in prepared pan. 

Bake 30-35 minutes. 

Cut into squares while still warm. 


This recipe came from the Howard J. Grover Farm. Similar recipes were submitted by Debbie Burnett and Paul and Nancy Lukaskiewicz. 
Massachusetts Maple Producers Assn


Franzia


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

fruit
6oz plain flour
1 tsp ground mixed spice
3oz butter
2oz sugar
2oz chopped walnuts.

cut up Rhubarb into about 1 inch pieces and put in dish, sprinkle over sugar to taste.

Then mix flour and spices and rub in butter until it looks like breadcrumbs. mix in the sugar and the nuts. Place over rhubarb. Cook at gas 4 (350F/180C) about 45 mins.

Good with custard - even better with ice cream !!

You can also make this with a tin of peaches and put hazlenuts instead of walnuts.

hoggie


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Grape Trifle

Cream together:
1 cup sour cream (I prefer reduced fat.)
8-ounce cream cheese (ditto)
Â½ cup sugar or Splenda
1 tsp. vanilla

Fold in 4 cups washed and dried grapes, removed from the stems. Spread in 8x8â dish.

For topping, grind 1 cup of pecans to fine crumbs. Mix with Â¾ cup brown sugar. Spread over grape mixture and refrigerate. Can be doubled for use in a 13x9â dish.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

Banketstaven (bun-ket) or Dutch Almond Roll
_Recipe from Kathy Jorgensen - this won 2nd place in an almond contest at the county fair_

1 lb almond paste, grated
2 cups sugar
3 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla
4 cups flour
Â¾ lb butter
Â¼ lb Crisco
1 cup water
Â¼ cup milk

Mix almond paste, sugar, eggs, and vanilla together. Make sure the
almond paste is broken up. Let sit for 30 minutes.

In separate bowl, cut butter and Crisco into flour. Stir in water, a
few tablespoons at a time, as for pie crust. (or you can use the
dough hooks on your mixer.) Take out 1/3 of the dough. Roll out into
an approximate 8 x 10 inch rectangle. Cut in half lengthwise.

Spoon filling into the middle of each rectangle along the entire
length. Fold over ends and then the long sides, moistening one side
with milk to seal before pressing closed.

Place rolls with seam down on cookie sheet. Brush tops with milk.
Bake at 425 F for 10 minutes. Prick holes on top of each and return
to oven. Bake 10-15 minutes at 375 F or until lightly browned.


Some recipes I've seen mention sprinkling cinnamon sugar on top of
rolls prior to baking or putting a powdered sugar icing after baking.
__________________


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

This is something I made from Betty Crocker's Old Fashioned Cookbook. Really good! A classic 'buckle' that will buckle and crack as it bakes.

Blueberry Buckle Coffee Cake

2 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 cup sugar
2 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup shortening
3/4 cup milk
1 egg
2 cups fresh or frozen bluberries
Crumb Topping (below)
Glaze (below)

Heat oven to 375 F. Grease square pan, 9 x 9 x 2 inches, or round pan, 9 x 1 1/2 inches. Blend flour, sugar, baking powder, salt, shortening, milk and eggs; beat 30 seconds. Carefully stir in blueberries. Spread batter in pan; sprinkle with Crumb Topping. Bake 45 to 50 minutes or until wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean. Drizzle with Glaze. Serve warm.

9 servings

Crumb Topping 
1/2 cup sugar
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
1/3 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 cup butter or margarine, softened

Mix all ingredients until crumbly.

Glaze
1/2 cup powdered sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
1 1/2 to 2 teaspoons hot water

Mix all ingredients until drizzling consistency.


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

INGREDIENTS

* 3/4 cup sugar
* 4 eggs
* 1 3/4 cups water
* 1 (14 ounce) can Sweetened Condensed Milk (NOT evaporated milk)
* 2 teaspoons vanilla extract or 1 tsp almond extract
* 1/8 teaspoon salt

* 1 flan pan or deep 9-inch pie dish or similarly-sized sloped-sided oven-safe casserole dish.
* 1 larger pan your flan pan goes inside

DIRECTIONS

In medium-sized bowl, add salt and vanilla extract into the 1 3/4 cups water, then stir in condensed milk until dissolved. Set aside. Put an ice pack or vessel of ice water near your stove. This is to use if the melted sugar gets on you--it'll stick like napalm.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
Boil a full teakettle of water on a large burner, then set it over the burner your oven exhausts from to keep it warm. Put a heavy skillet over the burner the teakettle just vacated, and turn the burner down to medium.

Let your skillet warm, then put the 3/4 cup sugar into it.
Some areas of sugar will begin to melt before others. As they do, pick up the skillet and swirl the sugar around. I've read that stirring it makes it lumpy, but swirling it doesn't. You only need to heat the sugar till it's all melted. Swirling the melted parts away from the hot spots help keep them from burning and turning bitter.

Once the sugar is melted, pour it immediately into your flan pan, coating the bottom and as much of the sides as you can before it hardens up. You're done with the difficult part.

Beat eggs until they're mixed together, not foamy; then stir them into your water/condensed milk mixture. You don't want to whip everything frothy, just blend it together nicely. Pour through strainer into your pan containing the caramelized sugar; set pan in larger pan (a broiler pan or some such). Fill larger pan with 1-inch or more hot water from your teakettle without sloshing any into the custard.

Bake 55 to 60 minutes. Cool for an hour. Chill for at least 4 hours or overnight. Loosen sides of flan with knife; invert onto a serving plate that has a rim as the caramel would run over the sides and completely off of a flat plate. Refrigerate leftovers.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

I made this yesterday - it's Marvelous

Apple Kuchen

1/2 c. butter, softened
1 package yellow cake mix (or look online for how to make your own)
1/2 c. coconut
2 1/2 c. tart green apples, pared & sliced
1/2 c. sugar 
1 tsp cinnamon
1 c. sour cream (I used yogurt)
2 egg yolks beaten

Heat oven to 350 degrees F.
Cut butter into dry cake mix till crumbly.
Mix in coconut. 
Pat mixture lightly into ungreased 9x13 cake pan, building up slight edges.
Bake 10 minutes.
Remove from oven.
Arrange apple slices on warm crust.
Mix sugar & cinamon & sprinkle over apples.
Blend sour cream & egg yolks.
Drizzle over apples.
Bake 25 minutes or till edges are light brown.
Serve warm.
Serves 12.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

~Bread Pudding~

Ingredients:
Â½ cup chopped Pecans (optional)
Â½ quart Half & Half
Â¼ pound butter
Â½ cup raisins (we sometimes use dried tart cherries)
2-teaspoon vanilla 1-quart milk
Six eggs
14 ounces sugar
One loaf French bread (or one 2 lb. Loaf homemade white bread)
Â½ teaspoon cinnamon


Cut bread in cubes and allow to dry overnight. In a saucepan, heat the milk and half & half along with Â½ of the sugar to 120 degrees. Combine the eggs, raisins, vanilla, cinnamon, and remaining sugar in a stainless bowl and blend with a whisk. Temper the warm milk into the egg mixture by slowly pouring Â½ of the milk into the egg while whisking, and then pour the egg into the milk. Stir in bread cubes and soak for 5 minutes. Melt the butter and mix into the bread with a spoon. Transfer into a baking dish (10x13) and bake at 350 for 35 minutes or until center is firm.


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

This is a commercial recipe so would need to be scaled back, and you might need to modify the techniques a bit. I've used this recipe to make fantastic donut shop-style apple fritters 

Yeast Donuts and Donut Glaze (quantity recipe)

cold water - 32 oz.
yeast - 4 oz. 
bread flour - 1 pound 14 oz. 
pastry flour - 1 pound 10 oz. 
baking powder - 1 oz. 
dry milk solids, sifted - 3 oz. 
eggs - 6 oz. 
salt - 1 oz. 
sugar - 6 oz. 
vegetable shortening - 6 oz. 




method: straight dough mixing method

1. Mixing the ingredients. In a 20 qt. mixing bowl, blend together the water and yeast by hand to create a slurry. Sift together the bread flour, pastry flour, baking powder and milk solids and place on top of the slurry. Followed by the eggs, salt and sugar. Reserve the vegetable shortening.

2. Using a dough hook, mix on low speed for "2 minutes". Then add the vegetable shortening, and mix on medium speed for "7 minutes", until a smooth dough is formed.

3. Place the dough in a lightly covered bowl and cover. Allow the dough to rest for 20 minutes.

4. Punch-down the dough. Pin-out the dough to a 1/2-inch thickness or scale into 1.5 ounce rounds. Then allow the dough to rest for 15 minutes.

7. Using donut cutters, cut-out desired donuts shapes Place on fryer screens and proof for 20 minutes. Giving the donut a 3/4 proof.

8. The fry oil temperature should be 370F degrees. Fry the donuts for a total time of 2 1/2 minutes. Turn donuts halfway through frying.

9. Remove, allow to drain, and place on paper towels to absorb fat. Allow donuts to cool for a couple of minutes before applying the donut glaze. The donuts must be at room temperature before applying a fondant or a chocolate ganache glaze.

Apple Fritters:

Chop 1 pound of donut dough into medium sized pieces. Mix this together with 5 ounces of apple pie filling, and 1 tsp. of cinnamon. Shape 4 oz. of this mixture into a round pile on a frying screen. Proof for 20 minutes. Fry at 370F, and glaze while warm.

Donut Glaze

Water - 16 ounces
Sugar - 8 ounces
Glucose - 4 ounces,
Powdered Sugar - 5 pounds
Vanilla Extract - 1 tablespoon.

1. Bring to a boil water, sugar and glucose.

2. Sift the powdered sugar into a large bowl. Then slowly whisk in the warmed liquid. Add the extract.

3. Using a glazing screen, pour the glaze over the yeast raised donuts and allow them to crust over. Reuse glaze, but keep warm at 120F.

*************
My advice on the apple fritters? When you chop the dough, toss them into a pile of flour as you go. My first attempt was a mess because the dough pieces stuck together and so I couldn't really get the apples in. Next time what I did is sort of halfway dredge the pieces in flour before I threw them into a bowl, then I just mixed in my apple filling, and then shaped the fritters, rose them on parchment paper, and ever-so-carefully turned into the hot oil when they were ready for frying. They were fantastic


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Easy Fudge Squares

Mix and bake in the same 8x8 inch square pan. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Melt in baking pan (in oven) 1 stick of butter and 2 squares unsweetened baking chocolate. Add one cup of sugar and stir well. Cool slightly, and whisk in 2 eggs. Add a scant Â¾ cup of flour, 1 teaspoon of vanilla and 1 cup of walnuts. Bake 20-25 minutes in a 350 degree oven.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

German Chocolate Ice Cream - 4 quarts

2 2/3 cups sugar
2 tablespoons cornstarch
1/2 teaspoon salt
6 cups milk
4 eggs, beaten
6 ounces German Chocolate, melted
3 cups heavy cream
2 teaspoons vanilla extract

Combine sugar, cornstarch and salt in a saucepan. Gradually stir in milk. Cook over medium heat until mixture begins to simmer, stirring constantly. Gradually stir about 1 cup of the hot mixture into the beaten eggs. Add to remaining hot mixutre, stirring constantly. Cook and stir over low heat until slightly thickened, about 2 minutes. Stir in melted chocolate. Beat with a whisk until mixtures is smooth. Stir in heavy cream and vanilla. Cover and refrigerate 2 hours, crank away!


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

Buttermilk Brownies

2 C. all purpose flour
2 C granulated sugar
1 tsp baking soda
Â¼ tsp salt
1 cup butter
1/3 â Â½ cup cocoa powder
1 cup water
2 eggs 
Â½ cup buttermilk

Preheat oven to 350*. Grease a 15 x 10 inch jelly roll pan. Set aside. Comine flour, sugar, baking soda, and salt; set aside.

In a medium saucepan combine butter, cocoa powder, and water. Bring mixture just to a boil, stirring constantly. Remove from heat. Add the chocolate mixture to the flour mixture and beat until well combined. Add eggs, buttermilk and vanilla. Beat for 1 minute (batter will be thin.) Pour batter into prepared pan.

Bake for 25 minutes.

Pour warm chocolate-buttermilk frosting over warm brownies, spreading evenly. Cool in pan and cut into bars.


Chocolate-Buttermilk Frosting:

In a medium saucepan, comine Â¼ cup butter, 3 Tbsp cocoa powder, and 3 Tbsp buttermilk. Bring to boiling. Remove from heat, add 2 Â¼ cups powdered sugar and Â½ tsp vanilla. Beat until smooth. If desired, stir in Â¾ cup coarsely chopped pecans.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

this is another one i use for special times. 

Pineapple delight

2 c. graham wafer crumbs
1/2 c. butter
a little sug. mix and spread in pan.bake same as you would any graham crust.

1 1/2 c. icing sugar
1/2 c. butter or 50/50
2 eggs
1 tin cream
1 tsp. vanilla
crushed pineapple drained

beat icing sugar,butter ,vanilla and eggs well. spread over cooled crust
mix pineapple ,cream and also a little sug if you want. spread on top. sprinkle on a few crumbs saved from bottom . refrigerate overnight. serve from pan cut in squares.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

*Aunt Mary Gephart's Raisin Bran Muffins

MIX IN VERY LARGE BOWL
3 cups sugar
2 tsp salt
5 cups flour
5 tsp baking soda

ADD
15 oz box of Raisin Bran

MIX IN SEPARATE BOWL
1 qt buttermilk
4 eggs
1 cup vegetable oil

Add to dry ingredients.

ADD
2 cups chopped walnuts


Bake at 400 degrees for 15 - 25 mins depending on size of muffin cups.

This recipe will make approx 6 doz cupcake-sized muffins. The batter will keep in the refrigerator for 6 weeks, so we just make a few at a time - have hot muffins often.*


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

*Crock Pot Hot Fudge Brownies*

1 package (about 20 oz.) brownie mix
1 cup chocolate syrup
1 cup hot water

PREPARE brownie mix according to package directions for cake-like brownies. Spread batter evenly in the slow cooker bowl. Mix chocolate syrup and hot water; pour syrup mixture evenly over brownie batter. Place lid on slow cooker.

COOK on HIGH for 2 1/2 to 3 hours or until brownie edges are set.

CAREFULLY remove lid to allow steam to escape. Center may appear moist but wooden pick inserted near center should be clean. Let stand 30 minutes, uncovered, for center to set completely. Serve brownies with plastic or wooden spoon directly from slow cooker.


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

4 cups coconut milk
Â½ cup of cornstarch
2/3 cup of sugar
Â½ tsp. salt
1 tblsp. orange blossom water (or Grand Marnier or vanilla, all optional)
ground cinnamon

In a saucepan dissolve cornstarch in 1/4 cup coconut milk. Once dissolved add the rest of the coconut milk, sugar, and salt. Cook at medium-high heat stirring constantly! As it thickens, lower heat until it boils thick. Pour right away into wet molds, pans or cups. Cool and then cover and refrigerate for at least 2 hours. Carefully separate the tembleque from the mold using a knife. Turn it over unto a dish. Sprinkle with cinnamon.

Makes about 12 servings.

This will turn out thicker than a customary pudding. It is served by the slice.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Disclaimer: This recipe is so simple it is embarassing. I suggest taking a book to the kitchen to read while you wait and then smudge your brow with flour before you come out - cause they look really complicated and you might as well take full credit.  

Oreo Truffles

1 bag of oreo cookies - 18 oz, crushed
1 pkg cream cheese - 8 oz, softened
1 pkg white almond bark
1/4 pkg chocolate bark

In food processer, blend cookies to a fine crumb. Soften cream cheese and mix with crumbs. Shape crumb dough into walnut sized balls and place on waxed paper lined tray. They will be very soft. Chill for 15 minutes.

Melt white almond bark till smooth using pkg instructions. Dip each cookie ball into the white bark and allow to drain slightly before placing on waxed paper. Chill 10 minutes. TIP: I used a toothpick for handling the cookie balls. And I allowed the next ball to drain slightly over the one before it to cover the hole left by the toothpick.

Melt chocolate bark according to directions. Using a small spoon drizzle chocolate bark over the cookie balls to decorate. I did a quick linear pattern - very pretty and fast. Chill for 10 minutes, then transfer to a wax paper lined container with lid, and keep refridgerated till served.

We have tried these with other kinds of cookies too. We like pecan sandies with white bark and an extra pecan half pressed into the top.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Apple desserts From Pampered Chef.. cleaning out my email files...
MOMâS APPLE CRISP

4-6 large Granny Smith apples
8 graham cracker squares (2 Â½ inches each)
Â¾ c. brown sugar, packed
Â½ cup rolled oats
Â½ cup flour
1 tsp. Korintje cinnamon
Â½ tsp. nutmeg
Â½ cup butter or margarine, melted 

Peel, core, and slice apples using A/P/C/S. Prepare enough apples to fill Deep Dish Baker Â¾ full. Finely chop graham crackers with Food Chopper. Combine crumbs, sugar, oats, flour and spices. Add butter; mix well. Spoon or sprinkle mixture over apples. Microwave on high 12-15 minutes or until apples are tender; turning dish after 6 minutes. Cool slightly. Serve with whipped topping or ice cream. Yum!

OR Bake in preheated oven at 350Â° for 30-35 minutes or until apples are tender.


APPLE NUT RING

2 cans refrigerated biscuits (7.5 oz)
1 cup sugar
2 tbs. Korintje cinnamon
1 stick margarine or butter
2 Granny Smith Apples
1/3 cup pecans

Brush melted butter on sides and bottom of Deep Dish Baker. Place biscuits in single layer. Peel, core, and slice apples using APCS. Cut apples in half and place around each biscuit. Brush remaining butter over top and sprinkle with cinnamon sugar mixture. Chop nuts using Food Chopper and sprinkle over top. Bake at 350Â° for 30 minutes


APPLE DANISH BRAID

1 package (8 oz) cream cheese, softened
1/3 cup powdered sugar
1 egg
Â¼ cup pecans, chopped
2 packages (8 oz) Pillsbury crescent rolls
2-3 medium Granny Smith apples, peeled, cored, and sliced
1 tablespoon sugar
Â½ tsp Pantry Korinje Cinnamon
1 tablespoon Maple-flavored syrup


Preheat oven to 375Â°F. In Classic 2 Qt. Batter Bowl, combine cream cheese and powdered sugar until well blended. Add egg, mixing until smooth, using 10â Whisk. Chop pecans with Food Chopper.

Unroll 1 package of crescent rolls (donât separate). Arrange longest sides of dough across width of 12â x 15â Rectangle Baking Stone. Repeat with remaining can of dough. Using lightly floured Dough and Pizza Roller, roll dough to seal perforations. On longest sides of Baking Stone, cut dough into strips 1 Â½ â wide and 3 inches deep using 3â Paring Knife (or Pizza Cutter). There will be 6 inches in the middle for the filling.

Spread half of the cream cheese mixture evenly over middle of dough. P/C/S apples using A/P/C/S. Cut slices crosswise in half, evenly arrange apple slices over cream cheese mixture. Combine sugar and cinnamon in Flour/Sugar Shaker; sprinkle over apples. Scoop remaining cream cheese mixture over apples using Medium Stainless Steel Scoop; sprinkle with pecans.

To braid, lift strips of dough across mixture to meet in center, twisting each strip one turn. Continue alternating strips to form a braid. Tuck ends up to seal at end of braid. Bake 25-28 minutes or until deep golden brown.

Remove from oven; brush with syrup using Pastry Brush. Cut and serve.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

CHERRY desserts From Pampered Chef.. cleaning out my email files...

LIGHT CHERRY CHEESE COFFEE CAKE

1 8-oz. light cream cheese, softened 1/3 cup powdered sugar
2 cans Crescent Dinner Rolls 1 egg, separated	
1 can light cherry pie filling Â½ tsp. vanilla	
(or your favorite flavor)

Arrange 1 Â½ cans of crescent rolls onto 15â Baking Stone. Press seams together and roll with Pizza and Dough Roller. Cut a hole in the middle using 3 Â½â Cut-N-Seal. Mix cream cheese, egg yolk, vanilla and powdered sugar in 2-Qt. Batter Bowl and spread over Crescent Roll Dough. Spread pie filling carefully on top of mixture. Take remaining Â½ can of dough and cut into 8 strips. Twist and arrange over cherries in wagon-wheel fashion. Brush lightly beaten egg whites over dough to shine. Bake for 25 minutes at 350Â°. Drizzle with Â¼ c. powdered sugar & 1 tbs. milk, if desired.

EASY and AWESOME!

CHEERY CHERRY APPLE CRISP
(From Kids in the Kitchen)

1 30 oz can cherry pie filling 5 large Granny Smith Apples
1/3 C. Margarine or butter dash salt
Â¾ cup flour Â½ cup oats
1/3 cup brown sugar	
Â½ tsp Pantry Korintje cinnamon.

Preheat oven to 375Â°. Spoon cherry pie filling into Oval Baker and set aside. P/C/S and quarter apples using A/P/C/S and cut with Quickut paring knife. Mix apples into pie filling and set aside.

For topping, mix flour, oats, brown sugar, cinnamon, and salt in 1 Qt. Batter Bowl. Place butter in 1 qt. Micro-Cooker on high one minute or until melted. Stir butter into flour mixture. Mix well. Sprinkle topping evenly over fruit filling in baker. Bake 40 minutes or until topping is deep golden brown.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

And the best for last... CHOCOLATE!!!!

DECADENT DESSERT CUPS

1 bag/box (9 x 13 size) brownie mix PLUS ingredients as called for on package (eggs, oil, etc.)
1 cup Cool Whip
2 oz. White Chocolate
1 pint Strawberries, cleaned and drained
2 tbls. Milk
1 package cream cheese, softened
Â¼ cup powdered sugar

Preheat oven to 350Â°. Make brownie batter according to directions. Spray Deluxe Mini Muffin Pan with oil using Kitchen Spritzer. Using small Stainless Steel Scoop, fill each muffin pan 2/3 cup full. Bake 12 minutes or until done.

While brownies are still warm, use mini-tart shaper and lightly push brownies down to form cup. When cooled, take out and put on nonstick cooling rack. 

For filling: Microwave white chocolate and milk in Covered micro-cooker on high for one minute, stir until smooth with Super Scraper. Micro an additional 10-20 seconds if necessary to melt. Cool slightly.

In classic 2 Qt Batter Bowl, combine cream cheese and powdered sugar. Mix well. Gradually stir in white chocolate mixture until smooth. Fold in Cool Whip. 

Put star tip on Easy Accent Decorator. Scoop into EAD using Medium Stainless Steel Scoop. Make strawberry fans with Egg Slicer Plus and top each cup.

BROWNIES Ã LA MODE WITH CHOCOLATE
PECAN PRALINE SAUCE

1 batch of your favorite brownies 

1 stick butter/ margarine	1 cup semi-sweet choc chips 
1 cup light brown sugar	3 tbls light Karo syrup	
dash of salt 1 cup evaporated milk
Â½ cup pecans 1 teaspoon vanilla	
vanilla ice cream

Melt butter and chocolate chips in Family Skillet, stirring well until
blended. Measure brown sugar with Measure-All cup and add to butter and chocolate. Using Adjust-able Measuring Spoons, add Karo syrup. Blend well with Nylon Spoon or Mix N Scraper. Add a dash of salt with the Salt and Pepper Mill. Let sauce boil 5 minutes. Chop nuts. Add the following ingredients in order, stir-ring well after each: evaporated milk, pecans, vanilla. Stir well and let boil 1 minute. Remove from heat and let cool slightly. Top brownies with ice cream and chocolate sauce.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

1/2 Cup rice, before cooked
2 Cups milk
1/2 Cup sugar
4 eggs
1 tsp. vanilla
1/2 Cup raisins
Cinnamon to taste (I used a heaping tsp.)
Butter (dotted on top, as desired)

Beat milk, sugar, eggs, vanilla, and cinnamon together. Mix with precooked rice and pour into 2qt. buttered casserole. Top with butter pats (optional). Bake one hour @ 325. After l5 minutes of baking, add raisins. Serve warm or cold.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

1 box german chocolate cake mix
1 bag caramels
5 oz evaporated milk
2 T butter
1 bag chocolate chips
1 cup chopped nuts

Mix cake according to package directions. Pour Â½ into 9 x 13 greased baking pan. Bake at 350 degrees for 20 minutes. Meanwhile, melt caramels with evaporated milk and butter. I melt it in the microwave at 50% power. Pour caramel mixture over cooked cake, sprinkle with chocolate chips and Â½ cup nuts, then pour the rest of the cake batter on top. Sprinkle with remaining nuts. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

nappy said:


> 1/2 Cup rice, before cooked
> 2 Cups milk
> 1/2 Cup sugar
> 4 eggs
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(EDITED TO CLARIFY)

*Please note that the rice is to be cooked before combining with other ingredients.


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

Cream Puffs

1/4 cup butter or vegetable shortening
1/2 cup boiling water
1/2 cup sifted all-purpose flour
1/4 tsp salt
2 eggs, unbeaten


Add butter to boiling water. Heat until butter melts. Add flour & salt, all at once, stirring vigorously. Cook, stirring until mixture leaves sides of pan.

Remove: cool 1 minute. Add eggs, unbeaten, ONE at a time, beating with a spoon after each addition until smooth. Drop by heaping tablespoonfuls (it helps to have the spoon wet), 2" apart on greased baking sheets, shaping with a wet spoon into round which point up in the center.

Bake in hot oven of 450 degrees for 10 minutes, then at 400 degrees for 25 minutes. The cream puffs should be puffed high & golden brown.

Cool, cut a slit in one side of each puff & fill with cream puff filling, or a whipped cream or pastry cream. Serve dusted with confectioner's sugar. Or a frosted chocolate frosting.
Also good filled with ice cream.

I prefer them filled with Pastry Cream:

Pastry Cream

1 cup milk
7 Tbs. sugar
1 Tbs all-purpose flour
2 Tsp corn starch
1 egg
3 Tbs. butter
1/4 tsp. pure vanilla extract

Put the milk in a saucepan & bring to a simmer. Meanwhile, combine the sugar, flour & cornstarch in a mixing bowl & blend with your fingers to break up any lumps. Put the egg in a second mixing bowl & beat, gradually adding the cornstarch mixture, until smooth. Add about a quarter cup of the hot milk to the egg mixture, stirring rapidly with a wire whisk. Pour the warmed egg mixture back into the remaining milk that is still simmering, stirring constantly & rapidly with the whisk. Scrape the bottom & sides until it reaches the bubbling stage. Immediately turn off the heat. Stir in the butter & vanilla. There should be about one & a third cups. Pour & scrape the pastry cream into a bowl to chill.

About 1 & 1/3 cups


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I start with a yellow cake mix baked per the directions. Put a square in a bowl, top with crush pineapples, banana slices, sliced straberries, a drizzle od chocolate sauce, a scoop of frozen whipped cream, nuts and a cherry.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I place a slice of pound cake on the griddle and toast in in butter on both sides. Add any fruit flavored yogurt that you like. It delicious.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Mountain Mick's *simple Coconut Carmel sauce *
for *pancakes stack desert*:clap:
Firstly make a stack of sweet pancakes 20 or 30 big ones:goodjob:

250gm dark brown sugar
200ml coconut cream/milk
150gm butter

put sugar and butter in lager pan or fry pan stir until sugar and butter melts together now add the coconut cream and stir in simmer for five minutes and pour over Pancake stack and serve with fresh homemade Vanilla Ice-cream.
also try it with Bananas :banana02:
Enjoy:rock:


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

With Easter coming, this was a cake that we always had for the holiday. It's easy and very good.


Ingredients:

2 lbs ricotta cheese 
3/4 cup sugar 
3 eggs, slightly beaten 
1(18 1/2 ounce)package yellow cake mix with pudding(I use Duncan Hines classic yellow, but a lemon cake would work as well) 
1 1/3 cups water 
1/3 cup oil 
3 eggs 
powdered sugar 


Directions:
Mix together ricotta cheese, sugar and eggs; set aside. 

Prepare cake mix according to package instructions, and pour into a greased and floured pan 13x9-inch baking pan. 

Carefully spoon ricotta mixture over the batter. Bake at 350Â°F for 60 to 65 minutes, or until done. 

Cool on rack, sprinkle with powdered sugar, cut into squares and serve


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

These are addictive! 

Cinnimon raison chewy granola bars;

Mix dry in one bowl, wet in another then combine.
2 c rolled oats
1 c ww flour
1/2 c wheat germ
3/4 c brown sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp cinnamon
3/4 c raisins
1/2 c walnuts

1 egg
1/2 c canola oil
1/2 c honey
2 tsp vanilla extract

Combine all together, press into a parchment lined(if you don't use the parchment you won't get them out!) 9x13 pan.(I use glass) Bake at 350 for 18 to 20 min. Until edges are starting to brown. Let cool in pan. Cut into bars. 

I use some cookie icing to make squiggles on the bars. I also switch out the raisins and walnuts for pecans and choclate chips sometimes. 

Carol M


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Cornmeal Cookies! They are simple and really, really good and great if you are low on flour.
Preheat 350

1 1/4 cp cornmeal
1 1/4 cp flour
1/2 tps baking powder
1/2 tps salt

2 eggs
3/4 cp sugar
8 TBS butter
vanilla to taste

Cream butter and sugar
add eggs one at a time
add vanilla

mix your dry ingredients
add to wet

You can refrigerate and roll or just put it on a cookie sheet.
bake for 15 minutes


----------



## everado2 (Feb 6, 2008)

&#61623; 1-1/2 to 2 cups ice water 
&#61623; 1-1/2 cups nonfat dry milk powder 
&#61623; 2/3 cup sugar 
&#61623; 1/4 cup unsweetened cocoa 
&#61623; 1 teaspoon vanilla 
&#61623; 1 to 1-1/2 trays of ice cubes, as much as you can spare 
&#61623; 2 tablespoons corn oil plus a 5-second squirt of non-stick spray for emulsification purposes
Place all of the ingredients into the blender, including the oil and the non-stick spray. Use less water for thicker milk shakes and more water for shakes that are easy on your blender motor. The blender should be about 3/4's full. Place the lid on. Process for a full 2 minutes. Pour into cups and serve. Makes 4 - 12oz servings. 


To make Vanilla Milk Shakes, omit the cocoa powder, reduce the sugar to 1/2-cup and add 1 tablespoon (yes a full tablespoon) of vanilla flavoring. For a french vanilla milk shake crack in an egg too. 

What I had read was to always use the oil and spray.

We found that the oils gave this an after taste. So we tried it without the oil and spray tonight and they turned out just fine. We also try using carmel or strawberrie or any fruit added in makes a good shake also.


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

Vinegar Pie

1 baked pie shell ----Have ready
3 egg yolks ----beat in top of double boiler until light and lemon color
1 C. sugar
2 T. cornstarch
1/3 t. salt ----sift together and stir into beaten eggs yolks
2 C. boiling water ----Add gradually, stirring in
4 T. vinegar ----Add. Place in double boiler pan over hot water and cook until mixture thickens. Turn into baked pie shell. Top with butter if wanted.




Buttermilk Pie

4 eggs, beaten
2 C. sugar
2 T. flour
2/3 C. buttermilk
1/8 t. salt
1 stick butter, melted
1 t. vanilla
cinnamon

Combine, sprinkle top with cinnamon and turn into unbaked pie shell. Bake 400F, 10 minutes; reduce heat and bake 350F 25-30 minutes, or until pie is set


Custard Pie

3 eggs, beaten
2 C. milk
1/2 C sugar
1/4 t. salt
1 t. vanilla
1/4 t. nutmeg

Combine and blend well together. Turn into unbaked pie shell. Bake 350F for 1 hour or until center is firm.


DEEP DISH BLACKBERRY PIE

4 C. fresh blackberries
1 C. sugar
2 T. flour

Put berries in buttered bake dish or cake pan. Mix flour in sugar and sprinkle over berries. Trim pastry to 1 inch larger than bake dish or pan. Perforate and place over fruit, easing in to secure edges. Bake 450F 15 minutes, then 350F 30-45 minutes or until juice bubbles through slits and crust is golden brown.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

HOT WATER PIE CRUST

Easy, easy, easy and bakes up better than cold water pie crust with NO effort.

Enough for a double crust

3/4 cp shortening or butter (I am a butter gal)
1/2 tps salt
1 tps milk
1/4 cp boiling water
2 cp flour

In a bowl combine butter, salt, milk and water. Stir/beat with a fork until creamy with butter incorporated.. I leave a few small bits floating..

Add in flour and quickly work together. I finish with my hands and quickly spread it into a regualr pie pan or a baking dish for deep pies or quiches.
If I am doing a pie.. I refridgerate the crust until it is firm like a cold water crust and then proceed as normal. If I am in a hurry and doing a berry pie in a dish or a quiche I prick the bottom and place in a hot oven to crisp bottom and cook a bit before adding filling.
This crust is just as flaky if not more than regualr crust that takes effort.. enjoy my secret!!!


----------



## goat^farmer (Dec 28, 2005)

Wonderful Fair Funnel Cakes 

1 egg 
2/3 cup milk 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
2 tablespoons white sugar 
1 1/3 cups sifted all-purpose flour 
3/4 teaspoon baking powder 
1 quart vegetable oil for frying 
1/4 cup confectioners' sugar for dusting 

1. Beat egg. Mix in milk. Sift flour, salt, sugar, and baking powder; 
beat into egg mixture until smooth. 
2. Pour oil into a heavy pan until it is 1 inch deep. Heat to 375 degrees F 
(190 degrees C). 
3. Pour batter through funnel into oil with a circular motion to form a spiral. 
Fry until lightly brown; turn over to brown the other side. 
Cook to golden brown, and remove to drain on paper towels. 
Sprinkle with confectioner's sugar while still warm. 
You can add nice fresh strawberries or other fruit on top of the funnel cake.


----------



## Chloe2010 (Dec 1, 2007)

1 cup soft butter
3/4 cup brown sugar
3/4 cup white sugar
2 eggs
1 tsp. vanilla 
1 tsp. baking soda
3 tbsp. hot water
3 cups flour
1/2 tsp. salt

1. combine soft butter, sugars and eggs. Add vanilla.
2. Dissolve baking soda in hot water. Add baking soda, flour, and salt.Mix well.
3. Drop by teaspoonful onto greased baking sheet at 1 inch apart.
4. Sprinkle brown sugar on each cookie.
5. Bake at 350 for 10-12 minutes.

Emma


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Just wanted to share this recipe I made for Father's day dinner here.

It's in the Paula Deen chocolate celebration magazine (well worth buying, there are a gajillion good recipes there!).

White Chocolate Cherry Pie

Graham cracker crust, storebought or homemade

Filling:

6 squares white chocolate (6 oz total)
3 tbsp heavy cream
2 8 oz packages cream cheese
1/2 c powdered sugar
1 can cherry pie filling.

Melt the white chocolate with the cream being careful not to scorch. Let cool and beat with cream cheese till smooth then add sugar and beat till creamy smooth. Spoon into a graham cracker pie crust and chill for 2 hours. Top with cherries and serve. Oh my goodness - it wasn't good, it's sinful.

It was better the next day after chilling overnight. It'd be great with other fruit too, or even on it's own.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I just tried this today, served with vanilla ice cream it's pure heaven!

The picture is mine, the recipe is not. 










Julia Childâs Clafouti
serves 6-8 

1 1/4 cups milk
1/3 cup sugar
3 eggs
1 Tablespoon vanilla
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup flour
3 cups cherries, pitted
1/3 cup sugar
powdered sugar

In a blender blend the milk, sugar, eggs, vanilla, salt and flour. Pour a 1/4 inch layer of the batter in a buttered 7 or 8 cup lightly buttered fireproof baking dish. Place in the oven until a film of batter sets in the pan. Remove from the heat and spread the cherries over the batter. Sprinkle on the 1/3 cup of sugar. Pour on the rest of the batter. Bake at 350 degrees for about for about 45 minutes to an hour. The clafouti is done when puffed and brown and a knife plunged in the center comes out clean. Sprinkle with powdered sugar, serve warm.

And DONâT forget the ice cream!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Lemon Cream Cheese Cake

Combine 30 crushed graham 

crackers, 1 TBSP sugar and 1 

stick of melted margerine( or 

1/2 cup butter) and press 3/4
this mixture on the bottom of a 

cake pan 9 x 13. Save the rest 

for topping on the cake. 

Lemon Filling
1 package (3 ounce Lemon gelatin 

dissolved in one cup of boiling 

water and cooled.)
I put in the the refrigerator 

and let it get almost to a soupy 

consistency....you want it good 

and cold, but not quite set. 
1 tall can of evaporated milk..I 

usually use Carnation. You want 

to put this in the freezer, but 

do not freeze it...let it get ice 

cold, chill thoroughly.
1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 package 8 ounce Cream 

Cheese..let it set at room temp. 

so it will be nice and soft to use.
Beat the cold canned milk at high 

speed in a large bowl until it is 

thick and looks like whipped 

cream.
Beat the cooled Lemon gelatin 

until it is foamy, add to the 

whipped milk, beating 

constantly,. Add sugar, vanilla 

and cream cheese in small 

portions, continue to whip in 

mixer.
When well blended, whip about 

three minutes more, and pour on 

top of the crumb mixture in the 

pan. Sprinkle with remaining 

crumbs, and refrigerate at least 

four hours or overnight. 
This is so lucious and creamy...a 

wonderful dessert


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

*Angel-Strawberry Torte*

1 loaf angel food cake or 2/3 tube cake
1 bag frozen or 2 pints fresh strawberries
1 box vanilla instant pudding (bi box)
3 cups milk
Whipped topping
strawberries for garnish

Break cake into bite size pieces to cover 9x13 pan. prepare pudding using milk. Pour prepared puddin over cake and top with cut strawberries. Cover with whipped topping. Garnish with halved strawberries. Serves 12.

This recipe was found in "Loaves and Fishes II Recipes from the Eastern Shore of Mobile Bay"


----------



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

*I tried this recipe, its in the oven as we speak. However I made the airhead mistake of forgetting to move my oven rack, so the bottoms burned. Just thought someone else might want to learn from my mistake LOL :bash:*


myminifarm said:


> Cream Puffs
> 
> 1/4 cup butter or vegetable shortening
> 1/2 cup boiling water
> ...


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

butter
plain fine dry bread crumbs
1 2/3 cups ricotta (15 ounces)
2 large eggs
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon salt
4 tablespoons honey

Preheat oven to 375Â°F with rack in middle. 

Butter a 9-inch glass or ceramic pie plate with some of butter, then spread bread crumbs in plate to coat. 

Blend ricotta, eggs, cinnamon, salt, and honey until very smooth. Pour batter into pie plate. Bake in middle of oven until puffed, golden, and just set, about 25 minutes. Cool pudding on a rack. Top with fruit/nuts and a little drizzle of honey.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

There are no exact amounts on this - a favorite treat.

Milchrice

Drain & rinse cooked rice (I use leftover cold rice)
Return rice to pot, cover with milk. Simmer on low heat stirring frequently, adding more milk as necessary. (This will thicken up as it absorbs the milk)

Serve with cinnamon, sugar and butter to taste.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

Blueberry Surprise French Toast Pudding
Adapted by Kathy Jorgensen from Taste of the Midwest by Midwest Living

Ingredients:
12 slices Dry White Bread, cut into Â½ cubes (8 cups)
1 8-ounce Package Cream Cheese, cut into Â½ inch cubes
2 cups Fresh or Frozen Blueberries
12 Eggs
2 cups Milk
Â½ cup Maple Syrup


Directions:
1. Place half of the bread cubes over the bottom of a well-buttered 13x9x2-inch baking dish. 
2. Sprinkle cream cheese and blueberries over bread cubes. 
3. Arrange remaining bread cubes over blueberries.
4. In a large bowl, beat eggs. Add the milk and syrup. Beat. Pour over bread mixture. Cover and chill for 2 to 24 hours.
5. Bake, covered, at 375 degrees for 25 minutes. Uncover and bake about 25 minutes more or until a knife inserted comes out clean and topping is puffed and golden brown. Let stand 10 minutes before serving.
6. Serve warm with additional maple syrup or blueberry-flavored syrup.


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

*Vanilla Pudding Mix*
3 c. nonfat dry milk
4 c. sugar
1/2 tsp. nutmeg
1 tsp. salt
3 c. cornstarch
1/2 tsp. vanilla extract
Mix all except the vanilla, and store in an airtight container. To prepare, mix 1/2 c. of mix to 2 c. milk. Heat and stir constantly while boiling. Cool, then add 1/2 tsp. vanilla extract. 

*Chocolate Pudding Mix *
2 1/2 c. nonfat dry milk
5 c. sugar
3 c. cornstarch
1 tsp. salt
2 1/2 c. unsweetened cocoa
Mix and store in airtight container. To prepare, add 2/3 c. mix to 2 c. milk. Heat and stir constantly while boiling. Cool, then serve. 

*Coconut Cream Pudding Mix*
3 c. nonfat dry milk
4 c. sugar
1 tsp. salt
3 c. cornstarch
1 1/2 c. shredded unsweetened coconut
1 tsp. coconut extract
Mix the extract and the shredded coconut in a small bowl until the extract is absorbed. Add the coconut to the other ingredients and store in airtight container. To prepare, add 2/3 c. mix to 2 c. milk. Heat and stir constantly while boiling. Cool, then serve. 

*Butterscotch Pudding Mix*
2 c. nonfat dry milk
5 c. brown sugar, packed
1 tsp. salt
3 c. cornstarch
Mix and store in airtight container. To prepare, add 1/2 c. mix to 2 c. milk. Heat and stir constantly while boiling. Cool, then serve.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

1/4 C butter, softened 1 t cinnamon
1 C sugar 1/4 t salt
1 egg 1/4 t nutmeg
1 t vanilla 2 tart apples, cored, peeled and grated
1 C all purpose flour
1 t baking soda


Ceam butter and sugar together. Beat in egg and vanilla, set aside. Combine flour, baking soda, cinnamon, salt and nutmeg; gradually add to ceamed mixture. (mine was very dry). Fold in apples. Pour into a greased 8x8 baking pan. Bake at 350 for 40 to 45 minutes. Serve Wam with butter sauce. Makes 12 servings.

BUTTER SAUCE

1/2 C butter 1/2 C packed brown sugar
1/2 C sugar 1/2 C half and half

Melt butte in sauce pan; stir in sugar, brown sugar and half and half. Bring to a boil over medium heat, stirring constantly. Reduce heat; simmer uncovered for 15 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Taste of Autumn Gooseberry Patch cookbook.


----------



## SeedSister (May 25, 2003)

I am seeking two recipes. One is for a pizza crust that you make in a jar and shake. You pour it out on a baking pan and bake for twelve minutes and then pull it out and put toppings on it. It is pretty thin.

The other is a recipe for breads that you make in opened cans like coffee or bean cans. You take the batter which is like banana nut bread batter and pour it into the greased cans up to 1/3 from the top, then you place the cans in a casserole with water in it and bake them. They rise just up to the top and then you can put a plastic lid on them after they cool and wrap them like a gift. 

I had these recipes in an old cookbook that has come up missing.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

24 2-1/2" cinnamon graham crackers
1/2 cup maragarine
1/2 cup butter
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup pecans, chopped

Line 10.5"x15.5" baking sheet with foil
cover with single layer of crackers
Mix margarine, butter, and brown sugar in saucepan, bring to a boil
Cook for 2 minutes
Pour mixture over crackers; sprinkle nuts on top

Bake in preheated overn (350) for 12 minutes
Cut into triangles while warm (pizza cutter works good)


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

*Pumpkin Squares*

4 Eggs 1 tsp Baking Powder
1 c Oil 1 tsp Baking Soda
2 c Sugar 2 tsp Cinnamon
1 - 1/2 c Pumpkin 2 c All-Purpose Flour
1/2 tsp Salt

Mix all ingredients together; pour into a greased jelly-roll pan. Bake at 350 degrees for 25 minutes. Cool and frost. Makes 3-1/2 to 4 dozen.


Frosting

8 ox pkg Cream Cheese, 1-1/2 c Powdered Sugar
softened 2 tsp Vanilla Extract
1/2 . plus 2 T margarine 2 tsp Milk

Blend all ingredients together with an electric mixer on medium speed until smooth.


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Sopaipillas -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/04/sopaipillas.html

Sweet Potato Pudding -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/03/sweet-potato-pudding.html

Five Ingredient Ice Cream -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/03/five-ingredient-ice-cream.html

Baked Doughnuts -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/02/baked-doughnuts.html


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Need to make this a day ahead.

Arrange 6-8 boxes of jello in nice color arangement.

Mix 1 box with 1 c boiling water. Divide in 1/2. Into the first 1/2 add 4T ice water. Stir and pour into pan. Because this will be so colorful, I like to use a clear baking dish. Refrigerate until just set. To other 1/2 whisk in 1/4 c sour cream. Pour on top of first layer. Refrigerate until set. Repeat with other jellos. Do not let dry-out in between layers or layers will seperate.

Jello brand now makes grape and berry blue and cranberry is available at holiday time.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

Overnight Cherry Salad

Make in the morning for supper or make the day before for an earlier meal.

12 oz Cool Whip
1 can cherry pie filling
1 can Eagle condensed milk
1 can Dole crushed pineapple (drained).
1/2 cup chopped pecans or walnuts (optional)

Mix all ingredients together and place in fridge. Best if made in advance and allowed to sit in fridge for several hours.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Crust: 
1 1/2 cups graham cracker crumbs 
1/4 cup melted butter 

Cheesecake Mixture: 
1 cup arils from 1 large Pomegranate
1 1/4-oz. package gelatin 
1/2 cup water 
3 8-ounce packages cream cheese 
3/4 cup sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1 cup whipping cream 


Directions: 
1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. 
2. Mix graham cracker crumbs thoroughly with melted butter.
3. Gently press crumbs into the bottom and up 1" of the sides of a 9" spring-form pan.
4. Bake in preheated oven for 10 minutes. Cool completely.
5. Sprinkle the gelatin over the water in a small saucepan. Let set for 5 minutes, then heat until gelatin has dissolved. Set aside to cool.
6. Mix the cream cheese, sugar and vanilla until fluffy. Mix in gelatin. Set aside.
7. Score 1 fresh pomegranate and place in a bowl of water. Break open the pomegranate underwater to free the arils (seed sacs). The arils will sink to the bottom of the bowl and the membrane will float to the top. Sieve and put the arils in a separate bowl. Reserve 1 cup of the arils from fruit and set aside. (Refrigerate or freeze remaining arils for another use.)
8. Whip the cream until stiff. Gently but completely mix cream cheese and 1/2 cup pomegranate arils into the whipped cream.
9. Spoon into prepared, cooled crust. Smooth out the top.
10. Refrigerate for 2 hours or until set. Can be made the day ahead.
11. To remove from pan, gently run a sharp knife around the inside of the pan, then open the pan.
12. Top with remaining pomegranate arils.


If anyone is wondering what arils mean it is the seeds. :sing:


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Ashetec said:


> I am seeking two recipes.
> The other is a recipe for breads that you make in opened cans like coffee or bean cans. You take the batter which is like banana nut bread batter and pour it into the greased cans up to 1/3 from the top, then you place the cans in a casserole with water in it and bake them. They rise just up to the top and then you can put a plastic lid on them after they cool and wrap them like a gift.


Boston Brown Bread

1 c all purpose flour
1 c cornmeal
1 c whole wheat flour
1 t baking powder
1 t baking soda
1 t salt
2 c sour milk
3/4 c molasses
1 c raisins

Mix all dry ingredients. Add sour milk, molasses & raisins. Mix well. Divide batter among 4 well-greased and floured vegetable or fruit cans (16 oz size). Cover each can tightly with aluminum foil. Place cans on a rack in a deep kettle. Add boiling water to a depth of 1 inch. Cover & steam for 3 hours, adding more boil water when needed. 
Remove cans from kettle, remove foil from cans. Cool 10 minutes. Remove bread from cans. Cool & wrap, store in fridge.

This recipe was posted on here from NeHi Mama, it's now one of our favorites all year round.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Pear and Walnut Upside Down Cake

Make a boxed cake mix extraordinary with the addition of caramel and fruit. Be sure to have on hand the ingredients needed to prepare the cake mix according to the package directions. 

Ingredients
2 tablespoons heavy cream 
1/4 cup brown sugar 
1 tablespoon butter 
1 pear, cored and cut into Â½-inch thick slices 
1/4 cup chopped walnuts 
1 (17-ounce) box yellow cake mix, plus the ingredients required to make the batter 


Preheat oven to 350F. Generously grease a 9-inch round cake pan. Cut a piece of parchment paper to fit the bottom of the pan then use it to line the pan; set aside. In a small bowl, stir together heavy cream and sugar until combined. Spread mixture evenly over bottom of pan; set aside. 

Melt butter in a large skillet over medium high heat. Arrange pears in skillet in a single layer and cook, flipping once, until edges are deep golden brown, 2 to 3 minutes per side. Remove from heat and set pears aside to let cool slightly. Arrange pears in the bottom of the pan in a decorative pattern then sprinkle with walnuts. 

In a medium bowl, prepare cake mix according to package directions. Pour batter over pears and smooth out with the back of a spoon. Bake until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean, 40 to 45 minutes. Transfer pan to rack to let cool then run a knife around edge of cake to release it from pan. Invert cake onto a plate, remove and discard parchment paper, cut cake into slices and serve.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Chocolate Earth Balls

Kids love making and eating these chocolate earth balls, a less fancy version of grown-up truffles. No baking required!

1 cup peanut butter 
1/3 cup honey 
2 teaspoons carob powder or unsweetened organic cocoa powder 
1/2 cup raisins 
3/4 cup unsweetened shredded coconut, divided 
1/2 cup chocolate chips 
1/4 cup sesame seeds 
1/4 cup finely chopped nuts (walnuts, pecans, etc.)


Before measuring the peanut butter, stir it up well. 
Mix the peanut butter, honey and carob or cocoa powder until well combined. Stir in the raisins and 2 tablespoons of the coconut. Stir in the chocolate chips. Refrigerate for 1 to 2 hours. 

Place the remaining coconut, sesame seeds and nuts into 3 separate bowls. Using a spoon, scoop small heaps of the peanut mixture from the bowl; roll into 1 1/4-inch balls. Rolling is easier if you form a rough ball, roll in the coconut, and then continue rolling into a more perfect shape. Roll each finished ball in more coconut, sesame seeds and chopped nuts. Arrange the balls on a plate, cover loosely with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 30minutes.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

I goofed and posted a recipe under "cooking" so I'll paste it in here too.

I ran across a chocolate cake recipe that sounded really good and when I read the reviews, I thot - I HAVE to try that one. Well I finally got around to making it yesterday and it was very good. 

The frosting recipe called for semisweet chocolate (not chips) - but I went ahead and used chips because I had that on hand - and it turned out just fine.

Here's the recipe and link, should anyone be interested in trying it. Note the recipe says bake the cake "45-40 minutes" (typo I think), but mine was done in a little over 30 minutes. http://www.peterandrewryan.com/bakin...hocolate-cake/

beattyâs chocolate cake
from Barefoot Contessa at Home. sooooo good.

chocolate cake
butter for greasing the pans
1 3/4 cups flour
2 cups sugar
3/4 cup cocoa powder
2 tsp baking soda
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1 cup buttermilk
1/2 cup vegetable oil
2 eggs
1 tsp vanilla
1 cup freshly brewed hot coffee

chocolate frosting
6 oz semisweet chocolate (not chips)
1/2 lb (2 sticks) butter (at room temperature)
1 egg yolk
1 tsp vanilla
1 1/4 cups confectionersâ sugar
1 Tbsp instant coffee powder

1. make the cake: sift the flour, sugar, cocoa, baking soda, baking powder and salt into the bowl of an electric mixer on low speed until combined. in another bowl, combine the buttermilk, oil, eggs and vanilla.

2. with the mixer on low speed, slowly add the wet ingredients to the dry. with the mixer still on low, add the coffee and stir just to combine. pour the batter into 2 buttered and floured 9 inch cake pans. bake at 350 for 35-40 minutes. cool in the pans for 30 minutes, then turn out onto a cooling rack and cool completely. at this point, you can frost the cakes as normal, or use a biscuit cutter to cut out smaller cake rounds.

3. make the frosting: chop the chocolate and microwave it for 40-50 seconds, then stir to completely melt. set aside to cool. in the bowl of an electric mixer, beat the butter on medium-high speed until fluffy. add the egg yolk and vanilla and continue beating for about 3 minutes.

4. turn the mixer to low, gradually add the confectionersâ sugar, then beat at medium speed until smooth and creamy. dissolve the coffee powerd in 2 tsp of hot tap water. on low speed, add the chocolate and coffee to the butter mixture and mix until blended. spread immediately on the cooled cake.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

This is a "cheat" recipe....really easy to make and very refreshing in the summer!

12 mini graham cracker crusts
1 can sweetened condensed milk
8oz thawed Cool Whip
1/2 cup lemon juice

Add juice to condensed milk and stir well. Fold in the Cool Whip. Spoon mix into the crusts and freeze for 2 hours or more.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

*Banana-Walnut Muffins*

Yield: 8 Muffins

Homemade muffins provide a smarter portion size than commercial options, but Low-fat versions often yield dry and tasteless results. We used healthier fats in just the right amounts to keep our muffins moist yet light, and filled them with yummy fruit and nuts.


1 Â½ cup all-purpose flour
Â½ cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
Â½ teaspoon baking soda
Â¼ teaspoon salt
1 cup mashed ripe banana (2-3 bananas)
1 large egg
Â¼ cup 50/50 butter blend spread (we used Smart Balance), melted
Â¼ cup 1% buttermilk
3 tablespoons canola oil
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/3 cup + 2 tablespoons chopped walnuts, divided

1. Heat oven to 350*F. Coat 8 cups of a standard size muffin pan with cooking spray.
2. Whisk flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, and salt in bowl. 
3. Mix banana, egg, spread, buttermilk, oil, and vanilla extract in large bowl until smooth. Gradually add flour mixture and stir until blended. Add 1/3 cup of the walnuts and mix thoroughly.
4. Fill muffin cups Â¾ full. Sprinkle remaining 2 tablespoons walnuts over tops.
5. Bake until a wooden pick inserted into center of muffin comes out clean, 15 to 20 minutes.

Nutritional Info Per Muffin: 317 cal, 5 g pro, 39 g carb, 2 g fiber, 16 g fat, 3.5 g sat fat, 223 mg sodium

These muffins have great flavor! If you compared them in a taste test with a heavier version, I donât think youâd be able to tell the differenceâespecially when theyâre served warm. I would recommend this recipe to anyone.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Disclaimer: no promises this is healthy- just better and cheaper for me to chow down on than chocolate tapioca pudding.

Combine and then heat on stove or microwave, stirring frequently or constantly on stove top, to boiling for a few minutes- perhaps to soft ball stage but need not be as exact as for fudge- I microwaved on high for 4&1/2 minutes.

1/2 cup yoghurt
1&1/2 ounce unsweetened baking chocolate
3/4 cup sugar

Let cool to touchable and add 1&1/2 to 2 cups more yoghurt. Can be added when hot but this way the yoghurt is still alive. Stir/whip up and then enjoy- refrigerate if desired, garnish with shaved chocolate if desired.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Whipped Topping

1/2 c ice cold water
1/2 c instant powder milk
2 T lemon juice (seemed a bit too much for me, I'll do 1T next time)
1/3 c sugar (tried powder sugar, next time I use regular)

Place medium bowl and beaters in the freezer for 15 min. In the cold bowl combine water and milk powder. Beat with cold beaters until stiff peaks form. Gradually add lemon juice. Fold in sugar. Use immediately. Makes about 1 1/2 cups.

This is NOT like cool whip, it drips down over what ever you put it on (like old fashioned whipped topping). I used one of those blue freezer things you use in a cooler to sit the bowl on while whipping (took about 5 min) to keep it all cold. 


I got this from: Cooking with Stored Food


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

With Easter coming, here are links to homemade versions, which I have not tried, of two favorite commercial candies. http://www.instructables.com/id/Marshmallow-Peeps/ http://www.instructables.com/id/Homemade-Cadbury-Creme-Eggs/


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Easy Peach Cobbler

1 quart peach slices, lightly drained
5 or 6 slices of bread, crusts removed and cut into strips.
1 large or 2 medium eggs
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 stick butter, melted
2 Tbls. flour


Put peaches in a 9 X 13" baking pan. Lay bread strips over the fruit. Mix together the rest of ingredients and pour over the bread. Bake at 350 for 30 to 40 minutes or until golden brown. Optional: sprinkle a little extra sugar on the top to make crust extra crispy. 

I sometimes add extra fruit such as raspberries or more peaches, this is really one of those starting place type of recipes, add what you enjoy.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Golden Syrup Caramel Dumplings
Â© Mountain Mick Blake, Baree, 
This my twist on my Aunty Mary Houghtonâs Golden Syrup Caramel Dumplings, I take one bite and Iâm back in her kitchen, freezing cold mid winter in the Lockyer Valley town of Laidley, and the smell of these dumplings cooking on the wood stove would warn your heart.. and them you would have to fight Uncle Joe to get the first sevre..good memories. 
Â© Mountain Mick, Baree, 
Stuff for dumplings
1 Â½ cup SR flour
&#8531; Cup white sugar
50g butter
&#8531; Cup milk
1 teaspoon Vanilla
Cream butter and sugar until sugar dissolves, add vanilla flour and milk. Mix and make into dumplings about 12 small or 6 large, now make syrup sauce,
Stuff for Caramel sauce.
50g butter
1 Â½ cups firm packed dark brown sugar
1 Â½ cups water
2 tablespoon Golden Syrup
1 teaspoon vanilla

Bring to boil add dumplings turn down to simmer with lid on for 15mintuse turn off heat and let sit lid on for 10 minutes, now serve hot with some Vanilla Ice-cream or whipped cream.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

ice cream cake-very easy.......

1/2 cup butter
1 cup brown sugar
2-1/2 cups Rice Krispies
1/2 cup nuts ( optional)
1 cup coconut
1/2 gallon ice cream ( any flavor)

bring butter & brown sugar to boil,add coconut,nuts & Rice Krispies and spread half of mixture in a 9x9 pan,cut ice cream about 1' thick and lay in crust till covered with ice cream,then pour other half on top of ice cream and freeze for a couple of hours before eating...................very good..........


----------



## Oldskool (Nov 6, 2011)

Cut 1 stick butter in small pieces in a large bowl. Add 1/2 regular rolled oats and pour 1 1/2 cup boiling water. Let stand for 30 minutes. Add 1 cup brown sugar, 1 cup white sugar, and 2 unbeaten eggs. Mix well. Stir into another bowl 1 1/2 cups flour, 1 tsp soda, 1 tsp nutmeg, 1 tsp cinnamon, 1/4 tsp salt. Add flour mixture to wet mixture and mix well. Add 2 tsp vanilla, mix well and pour in a 9 by 13 greased pan. Bake at 350 for 30 minutes

Frosting

1 cup brown sugar
1 1/2 cups coconut
1 unbeaten egg
1/2 cup melted butter
1 cup chopped nuts
3 tablespoons milk or cream
Mix all together and "pour' on cake as soon as baked. Put back in oven to brown. About 20 minutes. Serve warm or cold.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Cream Cheese Dessert

2 1/2 packages of cream cheese (20oz total)
1 cup sugar
2 tsp vanilla
2 8oz. packages of crescent rolls

Topping:
1/2 cup sugar mixed with heaping tsp of cinnamon
1 stick butter


Directions:
Preheat oven to 350
Spray 13 x 9 pan with Pam and line with one package of crescent rolls. Pinch the edges so that it makes a a solid bottom layer.
Mix cream cheese, 1 cup sugar, and vanilla until creamy.
Spread cream cheese mixture over crescent rolls.
Top with other package of crescent rolls (with the edges pinched together to make it a solid piece).
Melt butter and pour over top of the whole thing.
Mix 1/2 cup sugar with cinnamon and sprinkle over the butter.
Bake for 30 mins or until golden brown.
Cool by refrigerating overnight (or for at least a few hours).
Cut it into squares to serve. 

They are very rich so smaller bars are better. They are also best when they are still cool and haven't been sitting out for that long. Enjoy!


----------



## 3sunz (Aug 9, 2005)

This is a Paula Deen recipe that I have been making for a few years now. I take it to picnics/ get togethers and there is never any left over! It's easy to make, delicious and looks pretty...

*Not Yo' Mama's Banana Pudding*

*Ingredients*


2 bags Pepperidge Farm Chessmen cookies
6 to 8 bananas, sliced
2 cups milk
1 (5-ounce) box instant French vanilla pudding
1 (8-ounce) package cream cheese, softened
1 (14-ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
1 (12-ounce) container frozen whipped topping thawed, or equal amount sweetened whipped cream
*Directions*

Line the bottom of a 13 by 9 by 2-inch dish with 1 bag of cookies and layer bananas on top.
In a bowl, combine the milk and pudding mix and blend well using a handheld electric mixer. Using another bowl, combine the cream cheese and condensed milk together and mix until smooth. Fold the whipped topping into the cream cheese mixture. Add the cream cheese mixture to the pudding mixture and stir until well blended. Pour the mixture over the cookies and bananas and cover with the remaining cookies. Refrigerate until ready to serve.


----------

